# 2010 CC - code 008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle - P2187 - 000 Intermittent



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Any suggestions how to troubleshoot intermittent lean at idle code?



VCDS Version: Release 14.10.2 (x64)
Data version: 20150311
www.Ross-Tech.com

Tuesday,04,August,2015,17:16:32:36008

Chassis Type: AN (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWMN7AN3AE554675 Mileage: 185850km-115481miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000 25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000 72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH16--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 03060 444 100666
VCID: 6CD77C214F075F41A27-8039

1 Fault Found:
008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle 
P2187 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 185333 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.07.29
Time: 13:48:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 836 /min
Load: 31.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0°C
Temperature: 41.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Could be a ruptured diaphragm in the PCV "Pressure Regulator" unit (black plastic thing, with a portion that looks like a round hockey puck). There is a straight ridge on the top round cover, with a small hole at the outer end of the ridge. Put your finger on the hole, while the engine is idling : if you feel vacuum on your finger, the diaphragm is ruptured.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Could be a ruptured diaphragm in the PCV "Pressure Regulator" unit (black plastic thing, with a portion that looks like a round hockey puck). There is a straight ridge on the top round cover, with a small hole at the outer end of the ridge. Put your finger on the hole, while the engine is idling : if you feel vacuum on your finger, the diaphragm is ruptured.


I kicked one of those out on 2006 B7 A4 2.0T; noticed when 'smoking' the car. 

Will check if I can 'feel' leak.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Currently, code is gone (after erase, and just idle running since). Will drive her now. 
Suggestions what to log in VAGcom to get to the bottom of it?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Could be a ruptured diaphragm in the PCV "Pressure Regulator" unit (black plastic thing, with a portion that looks like a round hockey puck). There is a straight ridge on the top round cover, with a small hole at the outer end of the ridge. Put your finger on the hole, while the engine is idling : if you feel vacuum on your finger, the diaphragm is ruptured.


 Definately vacuum from the little hole.

Is Pressure regulator the official term to look up and order the part?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

https://deutscheautoparts.com/tsi-pcv-valve-06h103495ac.html

or you can buy just the diaphragm, Doorman is the manufacturer, but I would replace the entire unit, as there are incidences of other parts of this unit failing (like the check valve), which can cause other more serious problems.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Repair kit ordered; couldn't get locally. Will be here Monday.
Some more driving, code NOT coming back yet. 
Is vac at the little hole a definitive 'bad' (replace) sign and indicative of the code?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

There never should be vacuum at that hole.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> There never should be vacuum at that hole.


Thanks. New one goes in on Monday.

Still trying to find out which of the bulbs in the trunk lid tail light have what function. I cannot get ANY ONE to light up. Only the 'reverse light' when running the VAGcom output test.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit*



vtraudt said:


> Thanks. New one goes in on Monday.
> 
> Still trying to find out which of the bulbs in the trunk lid tail light have what function. I cannot get ANY ONE to light up. Only the 'reverse light' when running the VAGcom output test.


Stupid 'light bulb' warning light in dash is on. All bulbs tested and work.

Code:


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000003762652
Coding: F1848F8B40041A0047970F00170000000028FB475C40017C17 4000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 3365A75D52B9C0B9A3D-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 150210 022 0613 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 110110 054 0402 
Coding: 00209133
Shop #: WSC 05124 

1 Fault Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 179807 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The tail-light sockets are sometimes troublesome, check the contacts and if the plastic has melted/deformed. Also. the wiring harness that goes up one of the hinge/support tubes gets broken wires from flexing each time the trunk is opened/closed. A broken harness can cause the lock or the trunk lid mounted taillights to malfunction.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

I recently had the P2187 code pop up and I cleared it to return only one time since initial code. I would look into possibly getting a Carbon Cleaning. I had mine done over the weekend and my issue has been resolved. Besides the code my car did idle a little rough and would hesitate and sputter a bit for the first few minutes then it was fine. So after getting my Carbon Cleaning done my idle is great, and my initial sputtering is all but gone. I will also be replacing my coil packs and spark plugs next week to finish out the tune up. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*seamfoaming?*



Eurofication said:


> I recently had the P2187 code pop up and I cleared it to return only one time since initial code. I would look into possibly getting a Carbon Cleaning. I had mine done over the weekend and my issue has been resolved. Besides the code my car did idle a little rough and would hesitate and sputter a bit for the first few minutes then it was fine. So after getting my Carbon Cleaning done my idle is great, and my initial sputtering is all but gone. I will also be replacing my coil packs and spark plugs next week to finish out the tune up. Good luck hope this helps.


I installed a new hockey puck on the PCV. NO suction on the little hole anymore. 

Carbon Cleaning: I am only familiar with 'Seafoaming' (I know the shops call it something fancier, but they really don't to anything much different).

How does the 2.0T 'react' to Seafoaming the intake? And on this engine, where are the spots/methods to run the seafoam into? Take a vac hose and suck it in? 
remove intake and disconnect MAF and see if car runs to inject seafoam into intake?

Car has 100k miles. Running fine (aside from the lean idle code).


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Seafoam won't do much

For the best results, you need to physically clean the gunk off the valves which includes pulling off the intake manifold

DIY here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5355100-TSI-Intake-Manifold-Removal-DIY-Valve-Cleaning
&
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62797

Whole video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ugh9vPz2Zd8


----------



## sshanken (Nov 21, 2011)

*PCV replacement*

Did replacing the PCV fix your P2187 code issue? Where did you get your valve from and how much?

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

https://shopdap.com/store/tsi-pcv-valve-06h103495ac.html


----------



## sshanken (Nov 21, 2011)

*P2187 fix*

Did replacing your PCV fix the problem?


----------

